# 

## Sapfir7

.
     30.07.2014  735   17    : "                  ,         ...".

          ?     ?         ?

----------


## Sapfir7

.
  .      3  .
    6  "" .

----------


## gnews

7 -    /,    "" .

----------


## 2015

, -    ,    15     ?   (   47 )    (  42   +     47 /    23 )?

----------

.       1137:
_   (, ),        15    (, ),  ,    9   "  " -,    ,      ,        ( ,  ),    -   ,    -,    ,     ;
_
          .

----------


## Sapfir7

, -      ,      .   .

,    ".."     15  :
"   ,       ,    .         12  ." 
      12     .

----------

> .   .


     -    ?    "    ".        .15  .



> 12     .


    . . 12    45   ,  .45     . ..    ? .12   . .23   5010  .47. ..      :Frown:

----------


## Sapfir7

> -


  ,    ,   .

  , , ...

----------

> ,   .


,    




> "    ".


        ,      ,   .     . 15    8                       .

----------


## Sapfir7

,       ,            ?   ,    ?

----------


## 2015

> ,       ,            ?   ,    ?


     14            (, ),      (.  )  6    )? 

,    -         9   -        ? 

      9,   ,    15  !?  -      15        (, ),        15    (, ),  ,    9   "  " -,    ,      
.. -            (  ,    ..           ),    (  +  + )        .

----------

. 



> ?


      ,   ""   .       . 15    .     ,  14-15       




> ,   .

----------

,    "     "      ?

----------

> ,


 7-169-   ,       . 
     ,   . 
  ,

----------


## Sapfir7

> ,   ""


,   ,    ,     ?

  1137  "  9 -  "  .     .    .

----------


## Sapfir7

11.02.2015.   -      " ",           .
        15  : ",    15  .     . "" . 6    ,       ,    9   "  " -,    ,    -.     - ,  , ,     ,   ,     -.        ?
                42 " "   ,       20.05.2010 N 257,     ,      (.40       ).      (    ""     )      ,     15          (         ""  47 " ",     (.3 .76    ).    ,    23 " "   ,         (. .78    , .118    27.11.2010 N 311- "     ")."

----------

..




> (    ""     )      ,     15


..    16     :Wow:

----------


## Sapfir7

> ..    16


,   8  1137  "        ,   ,    15,     (, ),     ".

----------

.
1137    ,      ..      ..     ...

----------


## Sapfir7

15.

..  15 =     +   .

----------

, .      ,   .     42  (    ),  22. 
    .

----------

,     ?  ,  -,        ?

----------


## fors127

15     . 1 77 (983)     .       15  , ..     -   .   .       (  ,     ) :
" 2015        ()  ,         .      15  .

     (      14   /  12   "   ")          ,  :  15     13  .     ,                       .

 .7 .169    .3   -     ,  -     ,     .

    15  .     . "" . 6    ,       ,    9   "  " -,    ,    -.     - ,  , ,     ,   ,     -.        ?

                42 " "   ,       20.05.2010 N 257,     ,      (.40       ).      (    ""     )      ,     15          (         ""  47 " ",     (.3 .76    ).    ,    23 " "   ,         (. .78    , .118    27.11.2010 N 311- "     ").

          .15             ,         .             ,             -          11.12.2009,     . 6 ,   . 8 -    ,        (       20).

      (, ),     ,       ,      ,  15       .     ,    ,    -          (, ),   (    12.09.2013 . N 10992/13) , ,        -,            .

     15       ,            ,              (   . 5 . 45  ).          ,        .       15               (, ),  ,      .

          .15             ,         
        13  ,    ,      ,      ( ,  ),         ( ) .

    13  ,      (  ,     )      ,         - .

:     
  15         ,    .       .         .      ,       ,    .         12  .
           15.
..  15 =     +   ."

 ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

, -      ? !

----------


## _0505

!          .     1 7.  -    ????

----------


## _0505

...        45  ?          45  ,        18%

          18%       ,    15  ?

----------


## fors127

984  1 77 .   1 ))

----------


## MalishkaMu

?

----------


## _0505

> 984  1 77 .   1 ))


       ?
               1.                  .            . 
      .

----------


## fors127

> ?
>                1.                  .            . 
>       .


       15  :      .

----------

> 984  1 77 .


    . 14  15   .

----------


## MalishkaMu

,  3.0 (3.0.38.53),  14  ,   15       :EEK!:      , ,      .      ...

----------


## _0505

!          ?    -  .      .   47    .  -  .       ,   ...     .         ?

----------

,      -      ,        .  1 .       ,         ,   "          -,      ,      (. 1.1 . 172  )".   -, ..,  ,      ,

----------


## _0505

7     ?
            ,       50 ( )  ?

----------

> 


.         .

----------

> ,


 .

----------


## _0505

**, .    .    ,     ?

----------

,             .

----------


## Katy-L

,   ,        .
    (     )     15     ,  -      ,      ,  "    "   - .

  1  15   ,   22     (23 ) +    .     ,    +  (   ) -  .    - ,      +      .
 -   ?  -..

----------

, ,  .

----------


## MalishkaMu

,    ...
http://forum.nalog.ru/index.php?show...5684&p=1106801

,      ... :Sorry:

----------

> ...


     .
  -    479 .    . 
         . 14  , 15  16      47 .  .

----------


## MalishkaMu

**,     .     ,    9   ,          ,   ,      9    ,       .  ,   .
,      ,  ,   14   . 
,     - , ,   .

----------


## Katy-L

> ,  3.0 (3.0.38.53),  14  ,   15           , ,      .      ...


      1  3.0.39.56

----------


## MalishkaMu

*Katy-L*,   , ,      :Smilie:

----------

> .


   ,    :Smilie:      ,  .

----------

> ?


  :Frown:      .        - ,   .   ,       ? :Frown:

----------


## Katy-L

> *Katy-L*,   , ,


1,2,3 -  
 7 -    /   
 8 -   
 9 -  
 10 - / 
 14 - 
 15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )
 16      ( )

       15-16    

      ))

----------


## MalishkaMu

*Katy-L*,  ,    . - !
 :Yes:

----------


## _0505



----------

> ?


  :Smilie:  
      .    ,   .  ,  1    . ,  ,      :Wow:

----------


## _0505

.      *Katy-L*, ?
     9   ?

  ....      ....,     ....
  ,      ,        ,      ???

----------

> ,      ,        ,      ???


 ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy-L

-     ,     ?  :Smilie:    ,  -         )

----------

> ?


  ,   ? :Smilie:

----------

> 


          8 .       8-12 .    ,         BMW   ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katy-L

-  "     15       16.    .   ,      ,   .       ,    15      9 -.       .   ,       .   ,      ,  ,            . ,           -,    :  12 + 2010    (.. ) + 5010    (..  ).     ,   23  ."

----------

> 


    . :Smilie:    ,    ?  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## AlevtinaS

> 1,2,3 -  
>  7 -    /   
>  8 -   
>  9 -  
>  10 - / 
>  14 - 
>  15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )
>  16      ( )
> 
> ...


     ..      .22 *  .      FCA,           ?

----------

> FCA,          ?


    ,       .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ,       .


   +  *    FCA-.15  .,?

----------

> 1,2,3 -  
>  7 -    /   
>  8 -   
>  9 -  
>  10 - / 
>  14 - 
>  15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )
>  16      ( )
> 
> ...


  13 ( ) -  ?

----------

> 13 ( ) -  ?


 .       3.





> +  *    FCA-.15  .,?


     . ..,   .     ..  .           .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> .       3.
> 
> 
>      . ..,   .     ..  .           .


     ., ,        
   .         ?       ..    . ..

----------

> ..    . ..


 15 ,   . ..,   .    ,   .      1 . 




> ?      ..    . ..


       ,     ? :Smilie:   ?     ,   -  .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> ..    . ..


(  )
   ..)
 FCA-10.03.15.  18,03
.22-34272((),.23-65,4314(),.45-2430253,06(.),  -459317,83
           34272 ?
     10,03,15

----------

> 10,03,15


    .      . 
,   ,   9     :Smilie: 




> ..)


 +100.  ,  .

----------


## AlevtinaS

.   2430253*18%=437 445
      459317

 .9 -
    .

----------

> .   2430253*18%=437 445
>       459317


 ,     /        , . :Smilie:

----------

.  ,  ,    1.       - ,    - . 15  16     ?

----------

> . 15  16     ?


  :Smilie:  15 -   (,   ..), 16 () -  . 
 1   ,    :Big Grin:    ,   .

----------

1   -    .    ,   .    ,    ?(((

)      (   ,         ?)
)   -       
)  15   . ( 16  )

----------

> )      (   ,         ?)
> )   -       
> )  15   . ( 16  )


 +1.      :Frown:      15=  16,   .

----------

> 15=  16


    . 15     +.  16

----------

-,,  .

    22   ,   23.
      ,        ?

----------

,          =22*23.

----------


## IRINA B

> 1   -    .    ,   .    ,    ?(((
> 
> )      (   ,         ?)
> )   -       
> )  15   . ( 16  )


                    (       -  ).

----------


## NBel

> .


      .     27.03.   01.04,  03.04.     1     ?

----------

> 01.04,  03.04.     1     ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## NBel

[QUOTE=;54483507] :Smilie: [/Q
   ,     , ,     1  ?

----------

> 1  ?


      ? :Smilie:    " ", .. 03.04

----------


## NBel

,    ,       ,  .   :Smilie:

----------

, ,  -  ?   -  ?  ,   .

----------


## PoNiya

> (       -  ).


 ?       ,  ,      .  ,    ,   , ..       .
  1 ()   -  ,  ,, 15.=  .12+ 5010     (  ).   . 
  :  8  "    " -    ,        .   ?
 :Frown:

----------

> ,  .


+1 :Big Grin: 
  ,      ,  /.     (),  ,   . ? :Smilie:

----------


## Olga__Z

> +1.          15=  16,   .


     (9,10 . = , / , 13 -  , . 15 = . 16     ) -    1.3 (1.3.63.1). ,  ,     ( 01.10.2014)      7 " ,  , - "     ,        .     ,             - ,  ,   ,              !

----------

_Z,
,          / .
       ( ),   ....

----------

,  "".     ,      .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

,     ,  .
  ...    ,   -  ) 
      ,    .        ,       -     (*   ) -     -    -    -      ....
 ,  10-   -    1 ,     ...    .       -   .  ,   -   10  ...  ...

----------

,  ,          ?
  ,   17.7,

----------

> 1 ,


          .

----------

7   ..   ,  , ?  -

----------


## Olga__Z

> _Z,
> ,          / .
>        ( ),   ....


 ,    ,     /    - 7730176610/773001001

----------


## Divnay

> ?       ,  ,      .  ,    ,   , ..       .
>   1 ()   -  ,  ,, 15.=  .12+ 5010     (  ).   . 
>   :  8  "    " -    ,        .   ?


 !
      ,      , ..    ?    9, 10  11     , ..   ,   .      ?

----------


## tv06

?    ?

----------

,         (  ),      ( ),
  -  (  ),   -  .

----------

> ,    ,     /    - 7730176610/773001001


,,    !

----------

,  -  / 7830001998/780101001

----------


## Olga__Z

> ,  -  / 7830001998/780101001


 -    ,   7730176610,        .          ?

----------

13     :         ,              ...

----------

> -    ,   7730176610,        .          ?


        9?

----------


## gnews

> 13


  3

----------

> 3


   ,           ,     ::::::::::    ,          5  ,   1111/11111/111111/1   1111/111111/11111/2

----------

> ,           ,     ::::::::::    ,          5  ,   1111/11111/111111/1   1111/111111/11111/2


-   3  13

----------

> -   3  13


 13     ,

----------

, -        ....       (1  3.0),    ,         ...

----------

,     15  ?      ?

----------

,    ....
     ,      .       ,        ,   , -   ....
      ,   /  ?

----------

-  (   7-),      ,    ,        3 -    ,        ,    3  -  

  15 -     ,      ,    ,       .            -  +  +.

 - .......

----------


## Olga__Z

> 9?


 9 - "   () ",        ,   - .

----------


## Olga__Z

> ,    ....
>      ,      .       ,        ,   , -   ....
>       ,   /  ?


   ,          / .           -  ...

----------

> ,          /


 :Wow:    ? :Embarrassment: 
,     ?

----------

> ,          / .


   ....

----------

-        8.3😣

----------

> -        8.3


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


    ......

----------

> ......


 :Wow:    "  "     ? ,    :Frown:

----------


## Divnay

> 


 !
     1 ( 2.0)     .         .     "        ".     !!!   ... :Smilie: .

----------

> 9 - "   () ",        ,   - .




, , ,     ?

----------

,     20?

----------

> ,     20?


   20

----------

> !
>      1 ( 2.0)     .         .     "        ".     !!!   ....


        .  ,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


,    . 
      .    -       .

----------


## Olga__Z

> ?
> ,     ?


http://forum.nalog.ru/index.php?show...695684&page=20 -  ,      ,  :

 18 February 2015 - 17:05
VladimirSh () 18  2015 - 15:43:
  !       .
   ,      ""  12  "" .         ,    : "       " !
   "",   ""  "    ",     "_",       ,    !

   ???
,  /       -   .
       .


 ,

----------


## Olga__Z

> , , ,     ?


   ,      :Redface:     ,      9       ,  -     ,       .

----------

*Olga__Z*,  !     4 .14,     :Smilie:

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> ,    ....
>      ,      .       ,        ,   , -   ....
>       ,   /  ?


  ,    .     1  ,    .      ,  2.0 (2.0.64.20)...      ,      ...      ... 

      1?   ?     1       -      -            :Frown:

----------

> ,    .     1  ,    .      ,  2.0 (2.0.64.20)...      ,      ...      ... 
> 
>       1?   ?     1       -      -


 ,   .    ,   , ,

----------

> ,    . 
>       .    -       .


       8 ,     ,   , !

       ,      ,         
 8 ,       .
 ,     ( 23 )      8  /,        ( ,        )

----------

Ammi_Anuta,   ,   ,     .       ,   0%

----------

> 8 ,     ,   , !
> 
>        ,      ,         
>  8 ,       .
>  ,     ( 23 )      8  /,        ( ,        )


    ?

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> Ammi_Anuta,   ,   ,     .       ,   0%


    )))

   ,  ,    ...  -  ,     ,   ,        .     -      ...    ,          -        ...    ?    (  )   ,   ..   ?

----------


## Kapa_

,, -   ,    ?      , 1 8.3    :
1,2,3 -  
 7 -    /   
 8 -   
 9 -  
 10 - / 
 14 - 
 15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )  
 16      ( )

 15    - ,    , .-  + ,  ,  15   ??? :Frown: 
 ,        :Redface:

----------

> ,, -   ,    ?      , 1 8.3    :
> 1,2,3 -  
>  7 -    /   
>  8 -   
>  9 -  
>  10 - / 
>  14 - 
>  15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )  
>  16      ( )
> ...


 13   ?        ?

----------

> ,, -   ,    ?      , 1 8.3    :
> 1,2,3 -  
>  7 -    /   
>  8 -   
>  9 -  
>  10 - / 
>  14 - 
>  15     (22 )    (23 )     ( )  
>  16      ( )
> ...


 . 15 =.+

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> )))
> 
>    ,  ,    ...  -  ,     ,   ,        .     -      ...    ,          -        ...    ?    (  )   ,   ..   ?


,   .    ,     19.       .   ...      ,     ...

----------

,           -  ,   /.

 9-, 10-, 13-, 14-,15  16 - ,

  9  10   -,  ,  !!!!!!!

----------

> ,           -  ,   /.
> 
>  9-, 10-, 13-, 14-,15  16 - ,
> 
>   9  10   -,  ,  !!!!!!!


 7?  13     ...

----------

1. 
14 -  ,  15  16  ,   .  - . 13 . 
  ,     .        .
  1       ,   ,           15    (

----------

> 1. 
> 14 -  ,  15  16  ,   .  - . 13 . 
>   ,     .        .
>   1       ,   ,           15    (


       ...   1 , 13    ....

----------

!!! -    ? ?

----------

> ...   1 , 13    ....





> )   13 -      ,     ,           .  13           ( ) -;
> 
>  : http://base.garant.ru/70116264/#bloc...#ixzz3XXlu7eKD


 ,    -  ,  .    ,   . 3

----------

,    .    15  ,    .    .    ,       (. 1 . 160  ).     ,       .       .

----------

> .


   ,   :Big Grin:  



> 


 .  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    . 
>       .    -       .


 ,      -      (  "  ")   . 
    ""  :Girl Cray:

----------

,      + , , ,               .      /....   ?   ,  ,

----------

> .      /....   ?


,    .  /.

----------

,        :

   ,   . ( 7-)

1-  ,  , ,    13   15, 15  16  , 7    8 .

2- 9, 10 -  (       ,  ) , 13, , 14-  , 15  16 


,  ,

----------

:    1 ?    : 
"   (, ),        15    (, ),  ,    9   "  " -,    ,    "                    
 ")   14 -    ,        -  (, ),  ,          ,[B][B]       .         (, ),     ;"

,      1 ., ... ...... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
  ?

 26  2011 . N 1137

----------

> :    1 ?


     ?      ?    , -  ,  -,   .

----------

1  7,   :
 ,
    (, ),
  (   -  ) 
, ... :Girl Sad:

----------

> ?      ?    , -  ,  -,   .


1  7,   :
 ,
    (, ),
  (   -  ) 
, ... :Girl Sad: 
    "  ?"

----------

> 1  7,   :


  8-   .    :Frown:

----------

> 8-   .


 8      , -...   15  16 -  ...  ...  ,  ...

----------

> 1  7,   :
>  ,
>     (, ),
>   (   -  ) 
> , ...


   ,     ,  .

----------

> 8      , -...   15  16 -  ...  ...  ,  ...


"   (, ),        15    (, ),  ,    9   "  " -,    ,    "

  ?

----------

> ,     ,  .


 ...    ..     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,


 / ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> "   (, ),        15    (, ),  ,    9   "  " -,    ,    "
> 
>   ?


 =(. ( &#215;   +)&#215;18%

----------

> =(. ( &#215;   +)&#215;18%


   .:
          ,    .    15  ,    .    .    ,       (. 1 . 160  ).     ,       .       .

----------

> / ?



, ,   -   ,    ,     -  ,
    ,   ,     ,     ,   .....  -

----------

,           ,          .

----------

9

----------

,   .    ,   ...

----------

> ,

----------

!    ,   ...      ...      ...,  -

----------


## shrilanka

> =(. ( &#215;   +)&#215;18%


   ,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,         ?

----------


## Kapa_

15,       - +      , :Hmm: 

   7             ???? :EEK!:

----------

> 15,       - +      ,
> 
>    7             ????


15=   +, 7

----------


## Divnay

"       ,    "
     ,   ,    -  20. 
 7    ,     8           .
10.      ,     ,      .          ?     ? 

         ,    .    15  ,    .    .    ,       (. 1 . 160  ).     ,       .       .

    ,   .   .        9     - ,     - . 7   .

----------

> 15=   +, 7


  ?

----------

> 7    ,





> .


   ...     4  1137.

----------


## Kapa_

> 15=   +, 7


   ,       . - + ,      . - +  :Hmm: ,
       15 ....... ,   ......
-    ??,  :Drug:

----------

> ,       . - + ,      . - + ,
>        15 ....... ,   ......
> -    ??,


  ,

----------


## shrilanka

.  ,    . :Speaking:

----------

> .  ,    .


 ?    - ....

----------


## Olga__Z

> .  ,    .


    !   - ,     ?

----------

> !   - ,     ?


    . -

----------

> . -


       "  
,   ".     .  ,      .

----------


## Olga__Z

> . -


 .          ...        -     ,      ..             ?

----------


## shrilanka

> . -


       -  .

----------

> .  ,


    ? 
    .



> )   9 -  ;


  ,

----------

> ?


    . 14 -    ?     .    .

----------

,        1137 ?    .
. 9    ,    , . 10    (   ).       20  .          .

----------

> ,        1137 ?    .
> . 9    ,    , . 10    (   ).       20  .          .


 )   -  )

----------


## mura

, 7-  ,   9-  (     ), 10-  /,13 - ,  14-  , 15  16  .
....

----------

> ,        1137 ?


 :Big Grin: 



> . 9    ,    ,


  ,    . :Girl Cray: 




> . 10    (   )


     . :Frown: 
.

----------

> , 7-  ,   9-  (     ), 10-  /,13 - ,  14-  , 15  16  .
> ....


    ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        1137 ?


  ,     (   :Big Grin: ),    ,  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    .


   .   ,        ,     ,   . ?





> .


, ...    .

----------

> ,    .
> 
>      .
> .


. ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .


 ?  ,      ?    ,   ,       -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


    ))))

----------


## shrilanka

,   1  (  ),   .   .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 ,    .       .           (  )

----------


## Olga__Z

> ,   1  (  ),   .   .


-! !  -       ,   ,  .    - -  !

----------

> ,


 ,    :Big Grin:  ..,   .




> . ?


  :yes:      ,     .  ,    ,   , .  !

----------

> ,    .


 ?  -   ""   8?

----------


## shrilanka

**,     -    :Big Grin:

----------

> -   ""   8?


  ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> .


  ?  ,      .        ,    BMW, / ,      - .  ?

----------

> ,


    ,      1137   .       .

----------

> 


   ,       ,   ,   ,     10 /.

----------


## Divnay

> ,   .   .        9     - ,     - . 7   .


    .   !!!

----------

> ,   ,     10 /


..1)    ,          2)  1137  -  "      ".      . 

      ,   ..

----------


## shrilanka

> BMW, /


   ?  :Embarrassment:   ,  "    " - 1   (  )

----------

> .   !!!


 !👏

----------

> 2)  1137  -  "      ".      .


 ,   .    ,       .      .

----------

,   



> 


            ,                   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,                   .


.   1     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


.  -  .

----------

> ,   .    ,       .      .


      ..

----------

> .   !!!


     :
. 7 -    ,    
. 9- 
. 10 - / 
. 14 -  ?
. 15 - . +  +  ( - )?
. 16 -    ,

----------


## Kapa_

> ,


      -  ,         ,     .-   15 ,  ,     ! :Wow:

----------

> -  ,         ,     .-   15 ,  ,     !


   8-?

----------

> ,     !


              ?

----------

> ?


.    .   8-

----------


## Divnay

> :
> . 7 -    ,    
> . 9- 
> . 10 - / 
> . 14 -  ?
> . 15 - . +  +  ( - )?
> . 16 -    ,


1.  7   (    www.pnalog.ru "   2015:    ,  "  : "...       ,     7       .        -     .  ,       ,       -  ...."           .      ?  ,        -      ?

2.   9 -    ,   1  ,    ,   .   /.  ,             .     /    , ..     /  .

3. . 14 -    .
4. . 15 = . +  +  ( - )
5. . 16 =    ,

----------


## Kapa_

> 8-?


 8.3,   ,  -

----------


## Divnay

> .   !!!


 " "   (9 )   (50 )     !!!        -  !!!    ,        ,       ...

----------

> 1.  7   (     "   2015:    ,  "  : "...       ,     7       .        -     .  ,       ,       -  ...."           .      ?  ,        -      ?
> 
> 2.   9 -    ,   1  ,    ,   .   /.  ,             .     /    , ..     /  .
> 
> 3. . 14 -    .
> 4. . 15 = . +  +  ( - )
> 5. . 16 =    ,


 15   , ?

----------

> ,


, ,    ,

----------


## Divnay

> 15   , ?

----------


## Kapa_

, ,        15????    ?   -  ,  . - +,   -   ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## mura

> , 7-  ,   9-  (     ), 10-  /,13 - ,  14-  , 15  16  .
> ....


   ,     !

!   !

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

,  -  ,  ?    -         -     -   -       -    -       ...   ,   ,       -     ...      ?..

----------

> ?.


 .     . -,   1.

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> .     . -,   1.


1 8.2,  ...  ,   ,        .     ,        ,  ...

----------

> 


  :Frown:   1  .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> 1  .


  ,      ?    ,        ,   ?

----------

> ?    ,


 ,      "  ".

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> ,      "  ".


...  -    ?       ...      ?)


 ,    -  .     - ...      ,     41    ...  ?   - ? :Frown:

----------

> -    ?       ..


  , ,  




> 41    ...  ?


 .   ,   + :Smilie:

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> , ,  
> 
>  .   ,   +


        ?    ..) ...
  .  ...       -  ,        ?   ,   ?

----------

> ,        ?   ,   ?


 .   8.2



> ?


 /    :Smilie:

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> /


 ,     .    ,  .. ) -   8.2 -  .           ,    ...           -     ..

----------

> 


 ,     . :yes:

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> ,     .


  ,      ?   )

----------

> ,      ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

,       .     -    ,     ,   ,  -     . ,    )))          , , ... ,  , ....     ))

----------


## AlevtinaS

.  .15 -   .   .42  ,    .47,          .    .16- .
 , ,  .
     -        !?      7  ,..,   ,      .               ?

----------

> .  .15 -   .   .42  ,    .47,          .    .16- .
>  , ,  .
>      -        !?      7  ,..,   ,      .  *             ?     *


,        ,     ,   , ,    .

----------


## AlevtinaS

, .!

----------

> ?


8.3.. 
         .   .           (;)   ,   .        8.2

----------

, ,         ,    http://www.klerk.ru/files/blanks/10/...1-2015-Q1.pdf? 
   8  9   ,      ?

----------


## tv06

> .  .15 -   .   .42  ,    .47,          .    .16- .
>  , ,  .
>      -        !?      7  ,..,   ,      .               ?


 42     +  +  ?         ?   15          19.05?     ,    ?

----------


## tv06

1  -  +  ( )

----------


## tv06

?

----------

> ?


         ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alena Borisova

,  ,  !         14  15  ? :EEK!:

----------


## tv06

> ?


     -             ?

----------


## tv06

> ,  ,  !         14  15  ?


     1 8,3  

  +  

   -  12  (     42    *  )     ,

.        15      16        

15      .    15  18/118   ((((

14  , 15    15             (    8.3)

----------

. ..,    (   ).       .     , -   .

----------

> 1 8,3


 14     - ?         ((

----------

> 14     - ?


  :Smilie:     .

----------

643   ?    .

----------


## tv06

--        44 ?    ?

,    (((   (((

----------

.          .

----------


## tv06

, ,       )      ,       31 )  ,         01.04.2015

----------

1 ,          2 .

----------


## Alena Borisova

!   ,       - :   15       ,   22 (     )*      -  + .  ,    .

----------


## Alena Borisova

> 14     - ?         ((

----------

> .


  :Smilie: 



> - :   15       ,   22 (     )*      -  +


   ? :Wow:

----------

,         .    (     "   "  )

----------


## Alena Borisova

> ?


! :Wow:       ?
                ....

----------

> ?


    ?  ,  )

----------


## Alena Borisova

> ?  ,  )


  ,      16? .

----------


## Alena Borisova

> ?  ,  )


,

----------

47  .  16 .     ?  .

----------

> ,


 , ,    68.02 :Smilie:  ,   ,   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## mura

> 14     - ?         ((


 ,  15, 16- .
  ,

----------

> 


 ?   .  ,       / 1.

----------


## Alena Borisova

> 47  .  16 .     ?  .

----------

> ?  ,  )


 .

----------


## Alena Borisova

:Big Grin:     ,       14  15?      :Embarrassment:

----------

.   .   -  - .

----------


## mura

> ?   .  ,       / 1.


   -

----------


## _0505

> ,         .    (     "   "  )


,   ?

2  -  20
3  -     
7  -        
8  -          
9  -    (    )
10  - / 
14  - 
15  -    12  +  +   
16  -       

 -  9     ? 

!

----------

. 




> 8


 ,  . 1      ,  3      .   ,     ,  




> 14  -







> 9     ?


.
          ..

----------

> _0505  
>  9     ?
> .
>           ..


  :Redface:

----------

_3  -    _ 

     ...

----------


## Energizer

!  14  . 
       .        . 
  :          3      ,   :           020 "   -"   150 "   " . :   ???

----------


## Alena Borisova

> !  14  . 
>        .        . 
>   :          3      ,   :           020 "   -"   150 "   " . :   ???


        3,    13    .        ,   13   .

----------


## Energizer

> 3,    13    .        ,   13   .


     -          .           "  "

----------


## Alena Borisova

3   "   - "= 020  030  .  13   " "= 150 -.   ?

----------


## Energizer

:      3   "    - =  020,030"     "   "?

----------


## Alena Borisova

,           ,    ) :Wink:

----------


## Alena Borisova

30.07.2014 N 735 "         26  2011 . N 1137"

----------


## tv06

,         ( 124  124         )     13  ,  14    , 15    ,           (   48 )      (1    ,     )

----------

!  '  '         ... 3  7  13,14,15,16

----------

:
     31 ,   31 ,      1 .             ,       .

----------

> :
>      31 ,   31 ,      1 .             ,       .


  .

----------

:    :
      :     ,     ,  ;        ,      . 
    31       31 ,  ?

----------

> :    :
>       :     ,     ,  ;        ,      . 
>     31       31 ,  ?


  ? ?

----------

> 1 .


       " "



> 


  :Wink:

----------


## tv06

-   
   -              

 172  
 ,      ,   ,      (, ),      ,              ,    ,       (, ),     ,         .



  ..        ,  ..       (  ),     ..    (   )     27 ,   29 ,    01  (),  31            ,

----------

,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> -   
>    -


  ,         .




> (, ),


  :Smilie:  

*tv06*,    ? :Smilie:

----------

> -   
>    -              
> 
>  172  
>  ,      ,   ,      (, ),      ,              ,    ,       (, ),     ,    *     .*


    .. ,       ,        ,           .

----------


## tv06

.       ?    ?

----------

> .       ?   ?


     ? :Smilie:

----------


## tv06

,   ,       .

----------

"  "       "  "

----------


## tv06

,

----------

> ,


  ,    ,       :Wink:

----------

> 


 .          .

----------


## ..

> -  ,         ,     .-   15 ,  ,     !


,    15          (  ) , ..  . 15= .16 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> ,    15


     ,    :Frown:      1-

----------


## tv06

?
        ...

----------


## ..

> ,        1-


      "  "

----------


## tv06

> "  "       "  "


    ,  -    ,         ?


    26.09.2008 N 03-07-11/318
  , ,          ,     .


  ,  ,       ,    (          ,                ,             )

----------


## Energizer

> ,         .
> 
>  
> 
> *tv06*,    ?


                             .                  -      .          .                  .      "  "    293     .         -            172         "  " .              .  ,  ,      .           1     "  " -    .       .

----------

> ?


.   ,        08 .        .




> 


.    -         .              .

----------


## Energizer

> ,  -    ,         ?
> 
> 
>     26.09.2008 N 03-07-11/318
>   , ,          ,     .
> 
> 
>   ,  ,       ,    (          ,                ,             )


 ))             ??

----------

)          .

----------


## Energizer

> )          .


 :Super:  :Super:  :Wow:

----------


## tv06

> .   ,        08 .        .
> 
> 
> .    -         .              .


,      ? (     ((    ,   ?)

----------

> ,   ?)


  :Wink:

----------


## tv06

> 


 ,      ,   
(      ,     )

----------

> ,      ,


  ,     ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Energizer

> ,      ,   
> (      ,     )


     . :            ?

----------


## tv06

.
     .
        .

        -   ,      .            ,     .            ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:     ,    .

----------


## Energizer

> .
>      .
>         .
> 
>         -   ,      .            ,     .            ?


       .        /   / .            .                          ,    .              .         .

----------


## tv06

> .   ,        08 .        .
> 
> 
> .    -         .              .


   -

----------


## tv06

> .        /   / .            .                          ,    .              .         .


.            -   -  -   ?

----------

> ?


   ,        ,   " " :Wink:

----------

> ?


   ,       .

_ ,          ,          ,     .
       ,       .       , ,  "" , ,    ,        -  .         ,         .
  ,                  ,     19.03.2007 N 03-03-06/1/157._

       . ,           ,      ,       .

----------


## tv06

,   !   .
.     01.04.2015 (         ,     ),        31.03.2015   ? ..               ?

----------

> ?


 )))   .

----------


## tv06

!

----------


## Energizer

.     .      .  -       -

----------


## lubezniy

> .     .      .  -       -


    146%,    -  - ,  .
  . 47.4    9 (      )  558 :




> 3   010 - 220  , , ,   2 - 8, 10 - 19  .    010 - 220   ,      2 - 8, 10 - 19  ,   II    ,        ,       26  2011 .  1137.


/  -     8.      :



> )   8 -          -  -;


   ,     /,        . ,      . 8  :




> 8.   -,      ,        ( ,  ),   ,  14 - 16  19  .
>           ,     .


 ,      /,                3  100   9  (/ )   -.         ( ),          .

     .       (        ):



```
< ="1" ="1" ="01.01.2015" ="100000.00" 18="18000.00">
 <>02</>
 < ="1" ="20.01.2015"/>
 <>
  < ="7735010102" ="773501001"/>
 </>
</>
```

   ( /)    **.     9 ( 4.4)      - . .,      ,      .   4.6     ,      ,  ,  ,  /. -  (        )   .           **   :



```
< ="1" ="1" ="01.01.2015" ="100000.00" 18="18000.00">
 <>02</>
 < ="1" ="20.01.2015"/>
</>
```

,   ,     .         .   ,     .

----------

> .     .      .  -       -


       ?    6  .      .

----------


## Energizer

??    18%

----------

> ??    18%


    ?

----------

27 .  0%,  /          .

----------


## Energizer

??  !       27 .          -  .     -         1,      -  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlevtinaS

!   .15      ....  ,  
.15   .42 + 47/      (  +)/ + .47/ ? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    2- ,       . , ,      ?                  ?           ,     .       :
. 2 -  20
. 3 -     (  1 7,7   ,   ,  )
. 7 -    ,     (  ,    )
. 9- 
. 10 - / 
. 13-  (  ,     )
. 14 - 
. 15 - . +  +  ( - )  
. 16 -    , 

,   -      .

----------


## AlevtinaS

,       .,    ..
 .15 -      ?

----------

,  :Smilie:

----------

! 
 1 .     :
. 2 -  20
. 3 -   
. 7 -    ,     
. 9-  
. 10 - 
. 13-  
. 14 - 
. 15 - .  *  +  (  ,    ) 
. 16 -    , 
  :   13    ,   -      01.  -     ,      150     . ..   150     20 (. 2),    13.   ? -   ?

----------

> ! 
>  1 .     :
> . 2 -  20
> . 3 -   
> . 7 -    ,     
> . 9-  
> . 10 - 
> . 13-  
> . 14 - 
> ...


     ?

----------

.

----------

> .


    ,              -   .

----------


## dana620321

?    ,        .  25 , ?
     :      ,     01. ?    / ?

----------

> 25 , ?


             ?  .




> 01. ?


.




> / ?


   ? .

----------


## dana620321

,   19,   .

----------

25   :

 -        ,     ,       0

----------


## dana620321

20?
/  -     , .
  :         ,  ,    ,  01?         ,  . 
,   24  25   .

----------


## NBel

,  ,   " "      .8 "    " ?
.15   1    , .          ,     (     ).   ???

----------


## Murlokotam

> ,  ,   " "      .8 "    " ?
> .15   1    , .          ,     (     ).   ???


   ,  ) , ,       " "  
  15   ,

----------


## Murlokotam

:   8.3.5 1                         ?      00;00;    ,                 /,              .   -   ,    ?

----------

> 


      ,     .         1 .     .

----------


## NBel

,  ,   ,      .15      ,     .

----------

> 


         15 .  :Embarrassment:          ..           , , . .      , .. ,        15 .   ,       ,      . .

----------

,    .15   ,    (.  *  )   ?  ,   .

----------


## chiv71

14    -     ),    "     .      7. -...

----------


## NBel

- ,     .15   .   - ,       .

----------

9   ,   .   15,  1 ,  .
    ,        ,    ). ,  ,         .  ,     )

----------

, ,         ,   /.....       ,   ,   /    ?

----------


## Iriska

,   3          32 ?

----------


## _

-     -  - ,  -  ()  ?

----------


## tv06

1           -    
  1    -     - 60.01 (  .  60.01  -      -    -         60.01  

         -    60.01

----------


## vika2001

!  ,     15         ?      .

----------


## profital

.15      ./forum/index?g=posts&t=332041.

----------


## vak

... 

       2015 (  .). 
    2     .
-       3  (   - -      ,       ) ?

----------

.     ,       1.1.-172-.

----------


## vak

> .


 , ...

     / ,         . 

    " ", 2015, N 18
"...       ,      .          .    7      ,    ,    .        " "   ,      , .       ,    ...."

    " ",     ,     ,      ( ). ,            /  ,     ?             ,        ...         .

----------

" "?

----------


## vak

> " "?


 ..,        -   
"        ,       7     ,           .                  .            ".

  ,    ""...

         15.10.2015 18:19

  ,  ,   ?
    ?  ,    ?

----------


## Veo

> ,            /  ,     ?             ,        ...         .


         ? ,   ?       ,          .    ,  ,          ,       .

----------

> ,  ,   ?


 ,       .       .




> ?


    , ,          .

----------

, ,     1.       20   ,    .     ,                - ?

----------


## Veo

> - ?


 ..?   ?   ""?  ,     .

----------

> ..?   ?   ""?  ,     .


   ,      25.       .   ,      ,      ,

----------


## NBel

,   ,    .7,    -  .     .3? 
!

----------


## Puzik

,      -  0%? ,     , ..  ,   -

----------


## NBel

, ,  . 3     ,    ?   .   1   ,    ,     "   "-"   ,     .3?

----------

> -


 ? :Embarrassment:

----------

//.          ?

----------


## Puzik

> ?


   .    ?

----------


## Energizer

> ,      -  0%? ,     , ..  ,   -


        0%?

----------


## Puzik

> 0%?


  ,

----------


## Provence

608   ?      (     608     -)  ?

----------


## ElenaDm

. 
  :              ,      ,     ? 
            ,  1.   .

----------


## ElenaDm

.         ,    .

----------

!

  1 8.2 
  (),  2.0 (2.0.65.14) 


   31.12.15 (       )
       2016
   -    ....

        ....  ,  -    ?

----------


## tv06

,  8,2     8.3    -     -    ,     -           

       -  15      ?      ?    (   )        1 *** *** ,         321

----------


## Julikosha

. , ,  ,    7         ,   ?

----------

> ,          / .           -  ...


     19))

----------

3        , , ,       3     75 ,       38.        ?

----------

